# Wood on outside of transom for motor



## Dowellz (Nov 17, 2016)

Having a hard time finding threads of this topic. I'm restoring a old sylvan boat and has a 85 hp force motor hanging from it. In between the motor and the transom was a piece of 1/2" plywood on the outside of the boat. I'm trying to decide if I should cut out a new piece and reattach it after I replace the transom wood. Thoughts and opinions please.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 17, 2016)

absolutely - replace both at the same time.
- also - pay more attention to the waterproofing of the outside one.


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 17, 2016)

If your transom is inch and a half to 2 inches thick where the motor is mounted to. Then it's probably not needed. It could be a patch for a week transom that someone added just to get by a little while longer. If your transom is smaller than that then yes it might be a permanent part of the boat needs to be replaced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 17, 2016)

Pics? Its always cool to see how other tins have their transom reinforced.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt (Nov 18, 2016)

My old Lowe had that as well. I believe its just there to help suppress the vibration of the motor.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 20, 2016)

This addition was probably initiated back in the 1930s or 40s
when transoms were made out of stacked boards - not plywood.
this addition of the *"Transom Outboard Plate"* would give the 
transom boards the rigidity needed to keep the motor from cracking the joints (????).
Thus, the tradition still continues on wood boats, fiberglass boats
and aluminum boats without a definative answer.

(a) stiffen/strengthen the interior transom
(b) increase the thickness of the transom for proper motor mounting
(c) decrease vibration to the hull caused by the motor
(d) aesthetic reasons - it just looks cool (if done correctly)

personally, I pick all of the above and just use it !!! (but, honestly, I like it for #(d).
and a note: it must be preserved and waterproofed to the max as this piece 
is often submerged in the water


----------



## spanky543 (Nov 20, 2016)

I got my boat home yesterday and the Transom wood is in really bad shape. Looks like I am going to have to replace the inside and outside piece. I found some pressure treated plywood at home depot. Is this what type of wood I am going to need for my transom?


----------



## Johnny (Nov 20, 2016)

Spanky - there are several good threads here about replacing the transom.
use the "search" feature to navigate to a thread that is similar to your issues.
Rule #1 in aluminum boats - - - - NEVER EVER use pressure treated wood.
again, photos will help us help you


----------



## spanky543 (Nov 21, 2016)

Johnny said:


> Spanky - there are several good threads here about replacing the transom.
> use the "search" feature to navigate to a thread that is similar to your issues.
> Rule #1 in aluminum boats - - - - NEVER EVER use pressure treated wood.
> again, photos will help us help you



I will snap some photos when I get home... maybe I can salvage the plywood.


----------



## spanky543 (Nov 21, 2016)

Is this stuff salvageable?


----------



## Johnny (Nov 22, 2016)

Edit: Spanky: will you ever have a larger motor on your boat?
*how thick is the inside plywood* ??? it appears to be only one sheet of 3/4".
with that much horse power, I would definately replace ALL the wood in the transom
which would consist of two sheets of 3/4" plywood laminated together to make 1.5"
for the inside board and the 1/2" for the outside Transom Outboard Plate.
- or - a piece of 1/4" aluminum plate will do just as well.

in my very personal opinion - if it appears to be solid and does not flex while under power,
leave it as is until next season - seal the wood accordingly, paint it and enjoy.
Don't over think it - unless you plan on keeping the boat as a family heirloom to pass down
from generation to generation.
it "could" last you several more years as is - replacing the outside board will be the easiest.
IF you decide to make a whole new transom board for the inside, don't cut it so that it
goes all the way to the bottom of the boat - lots of water collects there and the plywood will
wick it up to cause you mucho problemos.

there are _MANY_ very talented members here that can give you accurate information.
it is your choice as how to proceed.

keep us in the loop with your projects


----------

